# Transférer dossier de Icloud sur disque dur



## skury (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais transférer mes dossiers de iCloud vers un disque dur externe. Or je vois que je ne peux que transférer des fichiers et non des dossiers. Si quelqu'un a une astuce. Merci d'avance.


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2022)

Quelle plateforme ?


----------

